# Sony HDTV inputs not working



## PhatPlanet (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi

I have a Sony KDL-40S3000.

When an HDMI, composite or Smart scart are connected to the TV's inputs and you then put the TV to the correct source channel it will keep turning itself off and on. The normal scart input works and the VGA input works.

Does anyone know what's going on and how to fix it?

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a hardware fault with the input circuitry.


----------



## PhatPlanet (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Dogg.

I thought it might be something like that. It's fairly old so I'll look at getting something new.


----------

